# Mt. Washington Landscape



## nerwin (Sep 14, 2017)

This has to be by far my favorite landscape photo I have taken to date. I love this photo so much that I'm going to get it printed and I have some friends who are interested in a print of this photo as well. So I must've did something right haha. 

This might just be the picture of the year for me. 

Anyways...shot with a Nikon D610 + 70-200 f/4 VR at 70mm, 1/400th, f/8, ISO 180.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 14, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

Really nice vista.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 14, 2017)

Ooo, nicely done to get all those 'layers' of hills showing in the image!


----------



## limr (Sep 14, 2017)

You are right to be proud of this image. It's fantastic: the subtle gradations of color, the layers of mountains and fog, the balance between the foreground and distant sky. Really really well done, kudos!

Edit: In fact, I'm going to go ahead and nominate it for Sept POTM.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 14, 2017)

limr said:


> You are right to be proud of this image. It's fantastic: the subtle gradations of color, the layers of mountains and fog, the balance between the foreground and distant sky. Really really well done, kudos!
> 
> Edit: In fact, I'm going to go ahead and nominate it for Sept POTM.



Wow! Thank you so much!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2017)

Super!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 14, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2017)

Amazing image, just think....you were down on yourself not long ago.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2017)

Equally strong as it is subtle ... nicely done.


----------



## enezdez (Oct 1, 2017)

Beautiful - Well Done!

I love it up there, if you are in the area go eat at Grandma's in Whitefield, NH you will enjoy it!!!

Cheers,  

Enezdez


----------



## nerwin (Oct 1, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Beautiful - Well Done!
> 
> I love it up there, if you are in the area go eat at Grandma's in Whitefield, NH you will enjoy it!!!
> 
> ...



Wish I had known that!!


----------

